# Tough time removing emulsion from screen,please help.



## gnilrac (May 5, 2009)

Hi everyone.
I really need your help on this.
I struggle to remove the stencil/emulsion from the screen after i have printed .
I am using sericol emulsion and stripper but it comes off very difficult when stripping the screen.
I have even soaked the screen in stripper but to no avail.
Is there any other method or am i doing something wrong?
Please help and thanks for all replies.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

From your post you did not mention if you are using a pressure washer which is the key. Are you?

Katrina


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Are you using a right stencil remover? Different emulsions may require special removers.


----------



## davisint (Oct 9, 2007)

My guess is that your screens were underexposed. Underexposed screens can get locked in by solvents used in printing and cleaning.

Allowing emulsion remover to dry on your screen can also cause this.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Underexposed emulsion can indeed cause problems, but a pressure washer will still usually cut through that (if only through brute force).


----------



## joestippick (Jul 8, 2009)

Pour a coating a bleach on the entire screen. Wait about an hour and then rinse and scrub it off. This worked amazing for me.


----------



## ProTShirt (Dec 21, 2006)

joestippick said:


> Pour a coating a bleach on the entire screen. Wait about an hour and then rinse and scrub it off. This worked amazing for me.


 This might burn ur screen and have less use of it.

There is nothing a good pressure washer cannot remove! PRESSURE WASHER, KEY WORD!


----------



## Apostolica (Apr 10, 2009)

ProTShirt said:


> This might burn ur screen and have less use of it.
> 
> There is nothing a good pressure washer cannot remove! PRESSURE WASHER, KEY WORD!


I agree, a good pressure washer does wonders to remove stuff. You can also just use ( pregan paste ) or a cheaper variety of that ( alkaline paste ) on your screens to remove everything from the emulsion to any ink and ghosting of images in one go. What I do is coat the screen both sides with paste ( watered down with haze remover ) and leave to sit from anywhere from half an hour to two hours depending on the weather/temperature in the air. If it's a hot day, put it out in the sun face down and leave for 30 minutes, on overcast or colder days I leave for longer. Play around with it and you will will soon get rid of expensive stripper all together. 
Happy printin man.


----------



## handsonboss (Nov 18, 2008)

Pressure Washer....no bleach! shortens the lifespan of the screen, check your exposure times, sounds underexposed to me


----------

